# Fozzriks Unfolding Fortress



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I found this on whineseer... umm warseer, it's about the fortress.
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=266555
I like the idea of puttign some Jezzails in the tower, perhaps with warlock engineer, it would deal punishment. 
What do you all think, any other ideas, pros, cons, really anything.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

It comes down to how cheap your Lord is. If you can take a token Lord to get it and have something decent to put in it, it would be a pretty decent investment.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The tower is good! i must admit! but its a good chunk of points and i wouldnt be keen on using it in less the 3k!


----------

